

Filesharing site launches (Volafile.io) - VolafileGuy

Hello HN,<p>For quite some time I&#x27;ve been working on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;volafile.io, a real-time filesharing site that allows users to share files in &#x27;rooms&#x27;, each with a chat and a (live) list of files. It has advanced features like filtering, searching and it can even play most audio formats (mp3, ogg, opus etc.) directly on the page.<p>I would be very thankful for feedback on the idea, execution and even the current design.
Also I&#x27;m currently not making money of it, but plan to at least get expenses for the servers back with a &#x27;donation&#x27; based model in the future. I can go more in-depth on that in the discussion.<p>Again, I&#x27;d be thankful for any feedback HN can give, plus I&#x27;ll stick around to answer any question that might come up.<p><i>Edit</i>: I&#x27;ve created a room for HN here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;volafile.io&#x2F;r&#x2F;FK86r
======
Gentoodude
I use this site. It's excellent.

~~~
VolafileGuy
Well thanks for the feedback and all, but I was actually looking for opinions
of people who have not been around the entire time ;)

